# my ride



## dropsentra94 (May 1, 2002)

this is my baby had her since she was new back in 94 these are old pics ill update them soon
http://www.printroom.com/EditAlbum.asp?album_id=86431&curpage=


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

its tooi bad i dont have your password and login name


----------



## dropsentra94 (May 1, 2002)

*haha*

Sorry i dunno how to get the public viewing page.


----------



## dropsentra94 (May 1, 2002)

ok tell me what you think now sorry for the problems
http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbum.asp?userid=ThatTanSentra&album_id=86431


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

dropsentra94 said:


> *ok tell me what you think now sorry for the problems
> http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbum.asp?userid=ThatTanSentra&album_id=86431 *



I tried to look but this link doesn't work for me.


----------

